# Help algue issue



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

New tank old of 15 days, and all my plant have these algae ? I have a lot of ammonia (2.4 ppm friday), now i'm at 0.6 ppm in my tank, i do a 60-80% water change daily. My plant stop growing since these algae appear.


































i change my diffuser fluval nano for this:

My co2 is not insufficient, i'm at 5-6 bps. Need to put a circulation pump ? On the diffuser glass ?

My co2 running at the same time of the light, do i need to run 24/24h ?

Thank


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Xenaph said:


> Hi,
> 
> New tank old of 15 days, and all my plant have these algae ? I have a lot of ammonia (2.4 ppm friday), now i'm at 0.6 ppm in my tank, i do a 60-80% water change daily. My plant stop growing since these algae appear.


First thing I wonder is how are you getting such accurate ammonia readings (2.4 & .6)?

Second diatoms have to run their course in a new aquarium. Knock as much loose as you can, then change the water. You'll have them until the silica levels in the tank go to a limiting state.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I do see diatoms but I see a lot of what looks to be hair/thread/staghorn algae maybe? Since your a little over 2 weeks into your cycle you should start to see ammonia dropping. Since your plants have stopped growing, it looks like your tank is lacking in something, either light, CO2, or nutrients. Odds are this is a CO2 problem, you might have 6bps but that's irrelevant if your method of diffusion isn't good. You should not running everything 24hrs a day it will make it worse. Most people run their CO2 a couple hours before the lights come on because you want around 30ppm CO2 in the water before the lights come on. What can happen if you run the CO2/ lights at the same time, there will be a couple hour period where you have a major lack in CO2. We need more info...what size tank? what kind of light? what's your photo period? What are your other water parameters? Are you dosing ferts? There are a few ways to check the CO2 in the water: you can look at the plants and see how they are growing, use a drop checker, or measure the ph/kh while the CO2 is running( this one I take readings right before the lights come on, during the middle and end of the photo period and check everything on a CO2 calculator and get an average.)


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi thank for answer.

The tank size is 75P (41g)

My light is a razor maxspect r420r 8000k 26" from substrate.

photo period of 6 hours:

Tp1 x:00 a:1% b:0%
tp2 x:30 a:50% b:40%
tp3 x+1:00 a:80% b:75%
tp4 x +7:00 a:95% b:80%
tp5 x +7:30 a:55% b:55%
tp6 x+8:00 a:0% b:0%

The fert i'm dosing is in these photo like the IE index, but i stop the fert since i change my water daily.

I have a drop cheker, but i run out of 4kdh solution. i will get it tomorrow, it in hand of canada post. My kh is very low, 1 drop to get pink and yellow in test. I use hagen test. The ph is neutral at tap water, i have 75 lbs of ADA aqua soil in the tank.

I will setup the co2 3 hours before the light begin, is it enough ?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably ammonia toxicity.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Since i change my diffuser i see the pearl on all my plant.

Do have ÃƒÂ[censored] chance to safe my plant ?


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Xenaph said:


> Hi thank for answer.
> 
> The tank size is 75P (41g)
> 
> ...


3 hours is a good starting point, adjust if necessary based on the color of your drop checker. I would continue to dose ferts, I know its hard when you have algae and most people cut or eliminate dosing as soon as algae appears but that just adds to the problem. Is there a reason your doing water changes everyday? I take it you have fish? Didn't see any in the pics.... Your kh is low because of the ada soil, its absorbing the kh which in return is lowering the ph.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I change water because i lost 1/2 of my UG. Someones here said the ammonia kill my plant, so i try to safe it.

It my first time with 100% ADA aquasoil, next time i will not add plant fort the first or twice week.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

The amonia is between 0 and 0.6 ppm since two days.

Here a tip to remove this algea ? I lost 80% of my ug, the 20% left is not in good shape. The HC is still green, but a lot of algea on it.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Algue still here, try flourish excel. Help a bit, but not remove all.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

I still have the same algue. Last two weeks all is going well, my filter reduce his flow and the excell treament doest not work anymore.

Any tips to remove this algue ? Thank


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

if it were me, i would treat this tank with h2o2+glut/excel doing 1.5x-2x doses. so called one-two punch. especcialy if there is no inhabitants in the tank.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have a link to this method ?


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenaph said:


> Algue still here, try flourish excel. Help a bit, but not remove all.


 You say excel helped a little.
This would be a clue to me, that not enough CO2 is making it's way to the bottom of deep tank before rising up/out.
Would try power heads aimed downwards to push gas to bottom before it rises to the top.
Place spray bar or power heads on back glass pointing to the front glass.
Spray bar in middle,powerhead on each side,pointing slightly down.
This would force the gas and water to travel down the front glass,across the substrate from front to back ,then back up the back glass where the scenario is repeated.
Place CO2 on timer to come on at least two hours before lights.
Place diffuser under power head or spray bar and I believe this will help force the gas lower before it can rise and escape.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok i will buy a small power head this week-end. Do i need 1 or 2 power head ? My drop checker is green at 4-5 bps, i have 30 cardinalis and 15 ottocinxlus coming in this week-end.

I have a glass top, can i put the powerhead on en left side and not back is efficient ?

My CO2 start 3.5 hours before the light and off 1h before light off.

Maybe my fert is too concentrate?

I read the h2o2 treatment is not very good for the HC and ADA aquasoil, is it right ?


Édit:

I found 1 plant of hydrophilia arguaia Die, the root get muld and the plant leave the substrate. Do you think it the algea or the Excel treatment ?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Je me demandais si c'était car mon éclairage est trop forte ?

Je suis à 26" de haut.

X+0,5h suis a 50% et 50%
X+1h suis a 75% A et 70% de B
X+7h suis a 95% A et 80% de B
X+7,5h suis a 55% deux Channel 
X+8h suis a 0%


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenaph said:


> Ok i will buy a small power head this week-end. Do i need 1 or 2 power head ? My drop checker is green at 4-5 bps, i have 30 cardinalis and 15 ottocinxlus coming in this week-end.
> 
> I have a glass top, can i put the powerhead on en left side and not back is efficient ?
> 
> ...


 Would think maybe try one power head to point same direction as flow from filter and slightly down, to help push the gas/water/nutrients down and across the tank.
Do not want flow to fight against flow from other direction.
Flow from both to go same direction.
Cannot advise about h2o2 for I have no experience, but would remove filter media to bucket of aquarium water till I was done with the treatment.
H2o2 I do not think makes a distinction between good bacteria or bad bacteria/algae
Reducing light intensity can only help create less demand from plants for CO2 so this might help also.
Would not reduce fertilizer were it me.
Believe this to be CO2 /distribution/Flow problem.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought a hydor 425gph is it enought?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I up my thread to say thank you for help, i bought a powerhead to have more flow and it work very well. The algae deseapeare in one weeks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Great, then please provide us with a picture of the whole tank.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I can but i need an UV sterilizer. I will get it thurdays, so next sunday the tank will be out of green water.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Xenaph said:


> I up my thread to say thank you for help, i bought a powerhead to have more flow and it work very well. The algae deseapeare in one weeks.


 Am pleased for you.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

The green water almost done.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

And it is a beautiful tank. The pictures when clear should be great.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

I up my thread again because i have very dark green water issu.

The water change of 80% help 1-2 days after to back green. I have a 5w uv stériliser and dont be enought to get rid. My 7w uv Work but failed.

I dont have enought money to buy new one, so what i need to do ? Blsckout method? Does i fert too much?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

How tall is the tank ?
What do you have for light and how many hrs ?
Green water will take care of it's self. But if too much light is there you can stop that
in some cases.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

30x18"
6 hours photoperiod (before green water 7)
I run maxspect r420r 160w 8000k at 90% at peak.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I buy a jebo 18w uv.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you are putting too much light over the tank. Cut back to 40% on both channels with a total day length of 8 hours and half of the day being 20% or so. Ramp to 20% for 2 hours, ramp to 40% for 4 hours then back down and that might still be too much light.

Last time I had GW, more than 3 years ago now, I allowed floaters to shade the tank and after a long time the water cleared. I haven't had it since I added a lot of really great biological filtration to my sump. So that is my other suggestion. Evaluate your filter. Is it of the proper size? Is it in top condition? Can you improve it?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I just had a green water problem with my 2 months old tank set up. I wrapped the tank with black garbage bags, so it was covered everywhere with at least 2 layers of the plastic. After 3 days, almost to the hour, I removed the garbage bags, 2 days ago. The water is no longer green. Then I changed the filter elements in my filter, and added some more floss, and now the water is very clear. I have around 25-35 PAR at the substrate, use Excel daily, and dose weakly with complete EI fertilizers.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank for advice. 

I will cut off a little bit the light to 70% until 90%. I'm at 26" from substrats.

The new uv light Work very great, after the water will be clear, i will setup it on a timer 6-7 hours per day.

My filter is ecco 2034 up to 60G and i have a 41G.


----------

